#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] 馴龍高手（How to train your dragon)

## 雷德托爾

最近比較新鮮的龍新聞大概就是這個囉
之前就有文章提到過 但敘述簡陋
現在補上更加詳細完整的介紹

3/26上映的-馴龍高手（How to train your dragon) 

故事介紹:
有個住在博克島的維京少年"小嗝嗝"，他必須通過馴龍測驗，才能正式成為維京勇士。馴龍測驗即將到來，小嗝嗝必須把握這唯一的機會，向族人和他爸爸證明他存在的價值。但是，當小嗝嗝遇見一隻受傷的龍，並且和這隻龍成為朋友之後，小嗝嗝的世界將從此徹底改變 。

作品是改編自葛蕾熙達柯維爾（Cressida Cowell）的著名童書，於電影作品中配音的演員包括了傑瑞布特勒（Gerard Butler）、喬納希爾（Jonah Hil）等人，並由曾執導《星際寶貝》的 Chris Sanders 與 Dean DeBlois 共同擔任編劇和導演。

中文官方網站:http://www.howtotrainyourdragonintl.com/intl/tw/

龍族角色介紹:












預告片:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88x08ePynt0&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEdJqOOj5ag&feature=related[/youtube]

下面是龍族整死人類的部份XD

馴龍篇:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VJNetohMAM&feature=related[/youtube]

冬季奧運特別篇:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkdFMUgyZWM&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRYkj9RVMSU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUxf5JsS8mI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65wFZ6Pn8OU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBZvt2yIObw&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

1024X768龍族角色桌布版:

----------


## 雷德托爾

順便推薦原作小說 
十分有趣值得一看W

1.維京小英雄1～如何馴服你的龍
這是一個真實故事，當時世界上還有龍！
噴火龍永遠都不懂得感激主人，
想要馴服牠的方法只有……

當人們知道沒有第二條路可選時，就會真正勇敢起來！
小嗝嗝是個瘦弱又內向的維京小男孩， 一點都不像他爸爸那樣雄壯威武！ 
當其他男孩都靠著蠻力抓到兇猛的噴火龍， 他該如何完成這項不可能的任務呢？ 
如果你也是不被看好的平凡英雄， 請跟著小嗝嗝一起，
來到偉大的維京王國、一起以腦力戰勝困難！

2.維京小英雄2～如何成為海盜

3.維京小英雄3～如何學好火龍語
一個讓真正的英雄流淚的故事……

小嗝嗝不但說得一口流利的火龍語，也是一名令人敬畏的劍術高手，更是維京史上最偉大的英雄領袖。小嗝嗝回憶錄中所記錄的，都是他小時候的事情，當時他還是個不起眼的小男孩，覺得當英雄很困難。這本書是他的第三本回憶錄，敘述了他被羅馬人綁架的經過，以及生平第一次造訪血腥殘暴的競技場……。

4.維京小英雄4～我是火龍，我馴服了維京人
沒牙是小嗝嗝‧何倫德斯‧黑線鱈這位曠世的大英雄所養的小龍。
到目前為止，小嗝嗝已經寫了三本書：《如何馴服你的龍》、《如何成為海盜》、《如何學好火龍語》。
這幾本書轟動了維京小學，連人類的小朋友都搶先一賭為快，形成一股熱潮。
所以現在，連沒牙也有話要說了！
這本書裡面記錄的，就是沒牙對於「怎麼馴服你的維京人」的良心建議！
誰說龍一定會被馴服呢？

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這個星期一去威秀影城看3D版艋舺(誤)...不對，是阿凡達的時候

有看到這部的預告片(當然是也是3D版的)

讓我對這部越來越有興趣，題材真的蠻有趣的

雖然上映時間從4/2提前到3/26，不過還是要等好久XD

總之到時候上映我也會去電影院看3D版的(雖然戴兩副眼鏡很有挑戰性就是了XD)

跑去看過中英文官網以及官方部落閣看過所有的資料後發現似乎那些龍才是主角呢

整個官網都是那些龍的介紹

而且所有的桌布全部都是龍XD

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

這部電影也有3D耶
我已經錯過阿凡達3D了
不想再錯過這部了
到時候在約朋友到電影院看XD

----------


## wingwolf

這些龍的造型好有個性  :Mr. Green:  
龍好多，而且形象各異（大概性格也各異），肯定會是一個很有趣的故事XD
已經等不及想去看電影了

感謝雷德托爾提供的圖
那些龍看起來都超帥的XD
話說“恐怖龍”長得真的不恐怖耶，肯定有故事  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這部動畫目前在爛番茄的評價是100%，相當的高

前幾天就連夢工廠都在Facebook粉絲團貼出這個消息呢XD

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1194...n_your_dragon/

對這部有興趣並且有再用Facebook的眾龍眾獸可以考慮加以下這幾個官方粉絲團

這兩個粉絲團都會不定時新增有關馴龍高手的影片(特別是最近幾天)，這可是在外面看不到的唷

馴龍高手官方粉絲團(英文)
http://www.facebook.com/HowToTrainYourDragon?ref=ts

派拉蒙影片粉絲專頁
http://www.facebook.com/pages/pai-la...e/444172810245

話說回來雷德蒐集資料的功力還真強呢，那些資料我自己找了好久才找到，特別是關於書的我到今天才發現XDD

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

對其中一個電影廣告中滿有興趣。

主角：謝謝你的幫忙，你這隻沒用的爬蟲類。

接著就被龍的耳朵甩了一巴掌XD

最初是要4月多才要撥，但想不到卻提早了。

會抽個時間去看看的。

題外話：阿凡達這麼值得看嗎？

----------


## 鋼夜席爾

馴龍高手 真的滿搞笑的 後面很溫馨 可是我看的那場全場只有5個人.... 會不會太..... 30號去看的3D版本 3D的我覺得比較划算
我覺得這部影片劇情很不錯 但是題目取名的有點...不太吸引人...
有空的話大家可以去看看 很值得唷~(逃

----------


## wingwolf

今天去看了這部電影呢（話說我這邊5月14號才上映，會不會太……）

3D效果很贊、戰鬥場面很贊、飛翔畫面很贊、劇情很贊
總之整部影片就是很贊啊（喂）

剛一開始就是驚心動魄的大戰
到處都是火焰的村莊真是震撼~~~
中間小嗝嗝學習“屠龍”的那段趣味十足呢XDD
話說最後變成了兩名身殘志堅的主角的故事（誤很大）

還有，夜煞的招式太強了啊……
球狀閃電！（咦？）

看完後感觸挺大呢
電影裏的“龍”完全可以替換成現在的老虎、獅子、狼……
多一些了解和理解，就可以相互和諧地生活在一起呢  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 痕‧風狼

馴龍高手啊~~不錯看啊!
我是在PPS看到的
因為在狼版看到這篇文=ˇ=
本來對這部片的龍都沒興趣0.0
結果一看到版大的怒影龍~馬上就被迷過去了XD  (就只喜歡這支龍><
而且他的火焰比起其他的龍~好帥>"<

----------

